# Neighbors dog left outside for days



## ROXABOX (Jun 22, 2018)

Hello, sorry if this is in the wrong subsection but it seemed fitting. 

My neighbor has a pit bull puppy and the last 2 days straight the dog has been locked outside on a small deck. They have not let the dog in once in these two days. I'm in NC and it's hot out. There seems to be a water bowl on the deck but I just feel awful for the dog as it's longing day in and day out for it's owner's attention. I'm not sure if this by law is considered animal cruelty since there is water access. Any advice?

I posted a photo, kinda hard to see him but he's by the door on the house. Waiting for someone to open the door.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Unfortunately, the laws are loose relating to how people keep their animals. If the dog has both food and water, there is little anybody can do. I would check your state/county/city laws and see how they dictate dogs must be kept. I mean, you can call animal control, but there may not be anything they can do. If the dog is in clear heat stress, they may be able to take action, but it all depends on local laws.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Some areas will legally require shelter, too. I can't see the photo, but if the pup doesn't have so much as a shady overhang, it's possibly worth calling in. 

Unfortunately, if there is shelter, food, and water, very often that's the bare minimum and not much can legally be done about it.


----------



## ROXABOX (Jun 22, 2018)

DaySleepers said:


> Some areas will legally require shelter, too. I can't see the photo, but if the pup doesn't have so much as a shady overhang, it's possibly worth calling in.
> 
> Unfortunately, if there is shelter, food, and water, very often that's the bare minimum and not much can legally be done about it.


He is still out there and the only "shelter" he has is a wire cage and the small lip of the roof by the sliding glass door. I'm gonna look into the laws when I have a chance or call someone and ask. I just feel so bad. I treat my dogs like members of the family and I don't understand why people get dogs just to treat them like garbage.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't blame you at all, and I hope your local laws are on the pup's side in this case!

Good luck. Snap some pictures or video if you can, just in case they need some evidence the pup's been out like that for a while.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes, try to get evidence, if you can!


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah that's not a nice situation, but the others are right - the laws generally aren't that great. It depends on your city's bylaws. In our city while they might not be able to do anything, they probably will stop in to check on the dog and possible inform the neighbour of what the legal requirements are.

I can't see the picture you posted. How much shade is there? Is there actually water in the bowl or is it empty?


----------



## ROXABOX (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks for the responses. It's now been over a week and the dog is still out there. I did see the owner come out and fill the dog bowl with water once so I don't think there would be much the authorities can do about it. There is a small overhang from the roof of the house that provides just enough shade for the dog to lay in durning the day too. The poor thing doesn't even have any toys out there, he's just been playing with a swiffer mop that was left out there.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

ROXABOX said:


> Thanks for the responses. It's now been over a week and the dog is still out there. I did see the owner come out and fill the dog bowl with water once so I don't think there would be much the authorities can do about it. There is a small overhang from the roof of the house that provides just enough shade for the dog to lay in durning the day too. The poor thing doesn't even have any toys out there, he's just been playing with a swiffer mop that was left out there.


Poor thing. 

It's unfortunate and I don't know why they would even have a dog, but there's probably nothing you can do. The laws just aren't in animals' favor.


----------



## ROXABOX (Jun 22, 2018)

Lillith said:


> ROXABOX said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the responses. It's now been over a week and the dog is still out there. I did see the owner come out and fill the dog bowl with water once so I don't think there would be much the authorities can do about it. There is a small overhang from the roof of the house that provides just enough shade for the dog to lay in durning the day too. The poor thing doesn't even have any toys out there, he's just been playing with a swiffer mop that was left out there.
> ...


I'm going to see if I can set up a security camera system looking out to the dog because I witnessed the owner kick the dog down the stairs of the deck the other day after the dog tore apart a garbage bag that was left on the deck and got garbage everywhere. 

The dog was then moved out front while the owners cleaned up the deck and then right back to being locked up on the deck it went. It's now vomiting a lot. May be the garbage it got into.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Okay I would definitely call and report that.


----------



## ROXABOX (Jun 22, 2018)

Jen2010 said:


> Okay I would definitely call and report that.


I was going to my heart was racing so fast watching that happen but I want to make sure I have proof of it. The owner can just deny it happening or make up a story about it falling down the stairs on its own. 

I'm going to set up some sort of camera when I get home. My husband was going to confront my neighbor after we saw the abuse but he gets so worked up and will end up getting into an arguement so I stopped him. We just moved into the house and I don't need bad blood between us and our direct neighbor. Especially since it's a younger guy that lives off the government and deals drugs for a living. Who knows how he would retaliate.


----------



## Francl27 (May 4, 2017)

Dumb question - have you talked to those neighbors and asked them if you could take their dog? It really doesn't sound like they want a dog anyway. Then you could find him a better home.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2017)

That guy wont give up the dog- these kinds of people think leaving the dog outside and mistreating it makes the dog mean. He wants a "guard" dog. Guarantee you this guy thinks treating the dog this way makes it protective. He's probably mistaking his miserable, unhappy dog for being protective. This kind of crap is rampant where I live. Everyone who treats their yard dogs this way thinks their dogs are badass guard dogs when they're really just miserable and want some dang love and attention.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2017)

Call the sheriff's office and give them an anonymous tip that the guy is selling drugs. He'll probably get investigated and busted. Animal control will take his dog from him. If he gets busted he'll just think one of his buddies sold him out anyway.


----------



## ROXABOX (Jun 22, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Call the sheriff's office and give them an anonymous tip that the guy is selling drugs. He'll probably get investigated and busted. Animal control will take his dog from him. If he gets busted he'll just think one of his buddies sold him out anyway.


My husband said he's going to casually bring up the dog in conversation and ask if he wants to rehome it seeing as he doesn't care for the dog anyway were hoping he'll say yes and then we'll take her and find a new home for her.

So we'll try that first and if that doesn't work we'll try the anon-tip method.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

> I was going to my heart was racing so fast watching that happen but I want to make sure I have proof of it. The owner can just deny it happening or make up a story about it falling down the stairs on its own.
> 
> I'm going to set up some sort of camera when I get home. My husband was going to confront my neighbor after we saw the abuse but he gets so worked up and will end up getting into an arguement so I stopped him. We just moved into the house and I don't need bad blood between us and our direct neighbor. Especially since it's a younger guy that lives off the government and deals drugs for a living. Who knows how he would retaliate.


 Most people don't react well to having a camera pointed at their yard either and there could be privacy laws against it (depending on where you live). I would just call and report the abuse. No you don't have proof, and yes he can deny it, but at least the call has been made, a report filed, and hopefully someone comes by just to check it out. Then they will see the living conditions for themselves.


----------

